# sunburn and sunscreen



## dang (Mar 1, 2011)

I know I'm not the only super-pale motherfucker here. 

I'm fine with my ghostly whiteness except that I hate sunscreen. If I'm going to be out in the sun for longer than 20 minutes between April and September, I have to wear sunscreen, which makes me hotter and sweatier and feels super greasy. Not to mention I don't know what the fuck is in it. Bottom line is, though, that I have to wear it and be diligent about re-applying or risk horrible sunburn which inevitably blisters and peels. 

Is there a particular brand of sunscreen that you like better than others that I should try, or does it not matter because they all suck equally? Do you just wear a hat and pants and long sleeves? Cover yourself in mud? 

Any tricks, herbal or not, for healing sunburn faster, preventing peeling, etc?


----------



## tree hopper (Mar 3, 2011)

ive had the same issue in the past with burning gnarly then peeling and worse that follows and used to use this shit (mostly if i recently had gotten a new tattoo idk i was weird about that) that i had to steal b/c waaaaay to pricy but its organic and vegan and its by this "goddess garden" and its just called facial suncreen spf30 and its totally non greasy and even tho it says facial u can use it anywhere well i did and it worked fine. 
and as for helping with sunburns here are somethings that have worked for me:
-Spray pure lavender water or hydrosol (floral waters) on sunburn area. (helps prevent peeling, is an anti-inflammatory for already infected/sunburned skin and also as an antiseptic for sunburn
-Add 2-3 drops of lavender oil to 1 tsp. of a carrier oil (like sweet almond oil) and massage into sunburned area.
-or you can apply diluted st. johns wort oil 

anyways hope this helps! 
live out loud! :cheers:


----------



## NyxNomasters (Mar 3, 2011)

Also, what you eat affects the way your skin reacts with the sun. Eating saturated fats like those found in animal foods and coconut oil help protect your skin form the inside out. Trans fats and rancid vegetable oils make it easier for your skin to burn. Coconut oil has a mild sunscreen effect applied to the skin. And I second the lavender. I use coconut oil though, always.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 14, 2011)

Lavender works wonders on sunburns. id say just use mud though i dont burn often and im kinda weird like that.


----------



## Unslap (Mar 14, 2011)

I like the idea of wearing one of those super thin white button-ups during the summer, but I had the idea this winter and haven't had the chance to try it out yet. The sleeves can be open at the cuff to allow ventilation and you could even pull up the collar to protect your neck. I always see pictures of south Asians wearing these shirts, perhaps for practical reasons.
I also want to buy/make my own straw hat.
Lol or just slap some mud on yourself from the nearest pothole, become super extra crusty :]


----------



## dang (Mar 18, 2011)

rad, i already have lavender and coconut oils. i might lift a bottle of that goddess garden sunscreen stuff if i see it. thanks, duders.

i'm currently in the market for a hat that will fit comfortably over my head/dreads and shield my face from the sun this summer. stretchy beanies are the only hats i've found that I can get on my head. thinking i'm gonna have to go to an actual hat store and see what's up because i've found nothing that works for me at thrift stores. 

i imagine mud would work pretty well as a sunscreen but would probably get annoying/uncomfortable when it got really dry, though it couldn't be much worse than bottled sunscreen. it's not clear, either, so you would know if you missed a spot and when/if you needed to reapply.


----------

